# got my new P95DC today



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

Ok got a call from the gun shop saying my ruger P95DC was in so i went to pick it up. About halfway through the paper work he says to me oh your LCP is gonna be in next week, now i been waiting for the lcp for 6 months now and if i would of known that i wouldn't of gotten the P95 till Christmas now i have to find a way to pay for the lcp thats not gonna slip out of my hands 
:smt076


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Why is there such a wait on it? They that hard to come by?


----------



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

There were about 10 people in front of me for the LCP and now im next so like i said this little bugger is coming home with me next week somehow :numbchuck:


----------

